# Sicherungsplättchen an Hollowtech II Kurbel



## Avalon (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe heute festgestellt, dass an meinem neuen Radon ZR Team 6.0 das Sicherungsplättchen der der HT2 Kurbel "Spiel" hat.

Nummer 4 in dieser Explosionszeichnung
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...FC/EV-FC-M552-3051A_v1_m56577569830708780.pdf

Ich kann das Plättchen praktisch im Spalt hin und her bewegen.
Ist das so beabsichtigt oder muss ich die Schrauben bis zum Anschlag mit dem Plättchen festdrehen?

Mir erschließt sich der Sinn dieses Plättchens einfach nicht.. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Grüße


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Juni 2011)

Ist wichtig daß die Verzahnung der Kurbel fest auf der Achse anliegt. Darum die "Arretierungsplatte". Mach dir keinen Kopf und zieh die Kurbel ordentlich an oder mit Drehmomentschlüssel und die beiden Schrauben gleichmäßig mit 12-15Nm. Die minimale Verformung die die Kurbel dabei mitmacht kann man getrost vernachlässigen. Sie ist stark genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (19. Juni 2011)

Das Plättchen ist in meinen Augen recht nutzlos. Ich fahre zumindest schon ewig ohne das Teil und hatte nie Sorgen.


----------



## Avalon (19. Juni 2011)

Also, ich habe nun beide Schrauben abwechselnd nachgezogen und konnte beide um gut eine viertel Umdrehung nachziehen (Ohne Drehmomentschlüssel, nur nach Gefühl).

Das Plättchenspiel bleibt weiterhin, da ich durch weiteres Nachziehen die 15 Nm Grenze weit überschreiten würde.

Jedenfalls kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen, dass der Kurbelarm ordnungsgemäß fest sitzt, Plättchen hin oder her


----------

